# Big Artic Cat



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah thats a big cat alright:rockn:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Some people got way too much time on their hands...hahahaha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that 4 exhaust pipes I see sticking out of that engine?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Atleast 4


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

If I remember right that thing has like a 750 or 1000cc street bike engine in it. I can't remember where but i read an article on that bike.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a good looking bike there! one of the best looking to me of the really MONSTER bikes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Debo Brute said:


> If I remember right that thing has like a 750 or 1000cc street bike engine in it. I can't remember where but i read an article on that bike.



correct, it made it's debut at one of the very first HL Mud Nationals. Made it about 4 feet into the pit & broke some drive chains.


----------

